# Lord of the Flies



## Iorek Brynison (Nov 5, 2004)

My friend recommended me a book called Lord of the Flies by Williams Golden. He won the nobel literature award so I decided to read it. I got to around page 60 of the book and found it really really dull. There was no plot at all except for a bunch of kids hunting for pigs.

Did any of you guys read the book? Does it get better at the end?


----------



## bobothegoat (Nov 5, 2004)

Lord of the Flies is full of symbolism, so you have to pay careful attention to understand everything.  And yes, it does get more exciting towards the end.  I don't want to spoil the ending, but pigs aren't the only thing they kill...


----------



## Talia_Brie (Nov 7, 2004)

It's a genuine classic, one that should be read by most people. There are only a few books like this in my opinion.

Democracy just doens't work.


----------



## Capulet (Nov 7, 2004)

Democracy is a horrible way to run a country, but it's the best of all the options. =p  (Paraphrased from someone, sue me.)

Lord of the Flies is a great book, and yes it's full of symbolism.  You need to read the whole book, and then reread it, knowing what's going to happen.  The second read you'll find an appreciation for the foreshadowing, and a greater sense of what he's trying to accomplish.

Worth the read for sure, if only for a look at a very rich and unique writing style.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Nov 8, 2004)

never mind.


----------



## Deskbythewindow (Nov 23, 2004)

I had to read Lord of The Flies in high school. It was a fast and easy read, and although it brings up some interesting points, I didn't like it. I found it dull and not particularily entertaining. Not something I'd read again. Makes me wonder why it gets the praise that it does.


----------



## eMBeR Chan (Nov 23, 2004)

I just read it for high school and I loved it. Most everyone in my class holds your opinion though.


----------



## Smurf Mamita (Nov 30, 2004)

Horrible. Hated that book...

but I had to force myself to read it. I guess it has somewhat of a good message. I still hate it.


----------



## Muffin Man (Nov 30, 2004)

I thought it was an amazing book.


----------



## euphi (Dec 12, 2004)

I read the book about a year ago out of interest. I remember I thought it was pretty interesting, I suppose most books you have to give at least 100 pages before you put down .. 
If I remember correctly, the underlying theme related to the futility of democracy (the conch shell was a symbol) and the rise of anarchy/barbarism.


----------



## crzywriter (Feb 8, 2005)

worst book ever. end of story


----------



## Baalam (Feb 8, 2005)

I read it in english class, and yea it can be dull, but the themes of human nature and biblical ideas are brought across really well. The symbolism is what you have to look out for. I think its more interesting when studied, rather than read for purely for entertainment.


----------



## Madness (Feb 8, 2005)

I, like alot of you, read the LOTF for english class. Schools love the book because Golding did fill it so full of metaphors, symbolism, archetypes, and pretty much any other example of english terminology. Perfect to teach kids with (though personally I suspect that sometimes teachers just look really hard and find some that aren't actually there.)

Ironically I happened to find my grade 9 copy of LOTF in my closet just a couple weeks ago, and now it's sitting on my desk with alot of my other skimming books two years later.

Anyway, as to the book itself, I really really liked Golding's plot, it's structure and how the story unfolds. Unfortantly I don't much like his style of writing and so it's not one of my favorite reads though many educated readers would probably disagree with me on that.

- Madness


----------



## ~*little_minx*~ (Feb 9, 2005)

i had to watch this movie in like year 8 (thats 13) and my whole class were seriously wiggin' at the yucky rock on head bit... eeeew


----------



## European_Son (Feb 9, 2005)

I tried to read it when I was 12 and failed. I thought it was dull.

I then gave it another go when I was 16 and absolutely loved it. I had the whole book visualled in my mind, it was vivid and interesting and I thought the symbolism gave it an extra boost.

So yep, I really like it, although I'm thankful I didn't have to study it like some of my peers did. The education system tends to suck all the fun out of books.


----------



## spirituous (Feb 10, 2005)

I thought it was a good read. You really have to appreciate metaphors and symbolism to like it though. In case you missed the main point in the novel, it's that every person has a darkness inside of them. The monster is us. Nice, huh?


----------



## trina (May 24, 2005)

I found Lord Of the Flies a raw and crude book well written with good imagery throughout
quite a blast and very enjoyable.


----------



## Kane (May 24, 2005)

It's not really the form of government that is faulty, it's the fact that it has humans running it.  With a benevolent, infallible leader, any government would be acceptable, adversely, there is no government that is not susceptible to the fallibility of humans.


----------



## aaden (May 25, 2005)

Iorek Brynison said:
			
		

> My friend recommended me a book called Lord of the Flies by Williams Golden. He won the nobel literature award so I decided to read it. I got to around page 60 of the book and found it really really dull. There was no plot at all except for a bunch of kids hunting for pigs.
> 
> Did any of you guys read the book? Does it get better at the end?



i loved this book.

the first half was, in my opinion, dreadfully boring - but the ending does make this worthwhile. whoever said it was symbolic is incredibly correct, everything is a symbol for everything else. x3 i liked it so much.


----------



## LoneWolf (May 29, 2005)

Mixed feelings...at the beginning I was confused because there were too many boys just showing up and it was boring...just eating and conch shell madness. Then, towards the end it got really good. Lots of symbolism, kind of creepy. But in the end, I loved it. One of my faves now. It's kind of like Animal Farm if anyone's read that. That book is genius...scary too.


----------



## PsychoticallySaneWriter (Jul 5, 2005)

Lord of the Flies is a good book. It was required for school for me. I didn't enjoy it then because I was being rushed through it. I reread it at a later point and enjoyed it while reading at my own pace. It's a decent novel full of symbolism with an interesting plot.


----------



## ataylor (Jul 11, 2005)

I thought it was brilliant. I first read it when I was 14, and then had to re-read it for exams this year; its a fantastic text to write about. The ideas Golding present still scare me sometimes


----------



## Mona (Jul 13, 2005)

It's a microcsm. I think you can only appreciate the book if you look at it with a bigger perspective. Golding isn't just talking about young boys killing pigs, he's commenting on our society and on human nature.
It all comes down to this...do we inherit voilent insincts? Golding says Yes we do and proof of that is not only WWII but little boys picking on an outsider because of his physical appearance (Piggy).
I personally agree with him. If voilence isn't a part of human nature then where did the first voilent human beings come from. I think it's something we have to live with and use in a sufficient manner.
It's a good read. Really made me think.


----------



## October Song (Jul 15, 2005)

Couldn't stand this book. Yeah, there's symbolism, but I was so bored by the plot and just the book itself that the symbolism meant nothing to me.


----------

